# [FIX] LCD Density Change = Missing Play Store Apps FIXED!



## Kyleisthebeast (Apr 26, 2012)

So I searched the web forever in hopes to find a fix for this issue. My default LCD Density is 240 and, after tweaking with, I discovered that 200 made my phone look *WAYYYY* better. More could fit on the screen and everything just looked more "roomy".

*The problem?*
Every time I would change the LCD Density, I would notice that a lot of apps would be missing from the Play Store. I tried the "Stock density > reboot > wipe Play Store cache > open and accept > Change density > reboot" method and it work, but it would not stick. I would notice that the apps would be back, but the next time I went to use Play Store, they would be gone again. So I resorted to having to change the Density every time I needed to use the Play Store (Pain in the.... you know)

*The Solution:*
_LCD Density Modder Pro_

_(Yes it's a paid app, but its worth it.)_

That app is AMAZING! Heres what to do:

1. Open the app and change the LCD Density to whatever you want (If it already what you want, and you just need to fix the Play Store issues, skip to Step 3)

2. Click "Save as System DPI (Reboot)" and let it reboot

3. Now go into the app and click "Fix Market Compatibility Issues"

5. Make sure you are on "Permanent Mod"

4. Now go through the simple steps exactly as they say! (YES YOU DO NEED TO GET THE MODDED GSF or it WILL NOT WORK)

Thats it! I have confirmed this on ICS with LCD Density Modder Pro v2.4.1


----------

